# Banner for our TNR / Rescue group



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We recently were accepted at our local Petco to do adoptions at their kennels. We have exclusive rights to the kennels. I made a banner for our area. Petco is thrilled with us cuz we constantly have people there to talk to people and promote TNR. 

Here is the banner I made for after the holidays!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice job! I like it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

VERY cute! You have a nice creative streak!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

M&T, Great Banner! Its bright, friendly and inviting! And it should definitely attract the right kind of attention!


----------

